# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Haplogroup H15b1 , anyone ?

## kimvdhorst

Hi all , 


I was wondering if someone , somewhere also has H15b1 .
Its really hard to find any matches ore significant information about this mtdna group .
these are my mutations :

263G,1438G , 3847C , 4769G , 6253C , 15326G, 15715G

at least these are the ones tested at "Living Dna "
I hope to finally have some matches .

Greats , 

Kim  :Heart:

----------


## celtiberian-II

> Hi all , 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone , somewhere also has H15b1 .
> Its really hard to find any matches ore significant information about this mtdna group .
> these are my mutations :
> 
> 263G,1438G , 3847C , 4769G , 6253C , 15326G, 15715G
> 
> ...


Hi kimvdhorst,

From my Living DNA test, I only know that my mt-haplogroup is H.

However, it was a surprise for me to see that you and me share the mutations 263G, 1438G, 4769G and 15326G. I don't have more information, at the moment. Does it means that I have H15b1? I think no, but it seems that our mt-hgs are nearly related. I will post here any updated information of my mt-hg and look forward for a possible post with any new knowledge of yours. 

Regards.

----------

